

How glow.mozilla.org gets its data - etaty
http://blog.mozilla.com/data/2011/03/22/how-glow-mozilla-org-gets-its-data/
http://glow.mozilla.org/
======
coderdude
An interesting snippet from the Python backend:

    
    
      # We're not supposed to show downloads for these countries (607127#c10):
      # Cuba, Iran, Syria, N. Korea, Myanmar, Sudan. Go figure.
      REDACTED = ('CU', 'IR', 'SY', 'KP', 'MM', 'SD')
    

From <https://github.com/jbalogh/glow/blob/master/glow.py>

~~~
bbatsell
Access to that particular bug ID is blocked:

<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607127>

------
IgorPartola
Anyone have any idea of what SQLstream actually does/how it works? Looking at
<http://www.sqlstream.com/Products/products.htm> all I see is marketing
material aimed at execs.

~~~
brown9-2
Try <http://www.sqlstream.com/Products/productsTechSQLXMPLS.htm> or
<http://www.sqlstream.com/Products/productstechnology.htm>

------
cfinke
It's a beautiful visualization. While browsing through the source code, I
noticed that there are a few numeric keyboard shortcuts. "9" is especially
handy!

------
yoda_sl
It will be interesting to write a second kind of web app that show analytics
break down in different manner: continent, timezone, and even cooler will be
to see the correlation with the number of tweets about FF4 split on the same
geolocation / timezeone when the data is available. I wonder too if the JSON
data available will provide break down by OS platform.

~~~
dlsspy
Some of what you're asking for you get by clicking on the bottom left.

------
puredemo
Great app. Africa doesn't seem to be much of a fan of FF4 though. ;p

